# MetallicAcid's Redefined



## MetallicAcid (Feb 8, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Corsair Carbide Air 240
Intel Core i5 4690K
ASUS Z97 Gryphon Armor Edition
ASUS Strix GTX970
Corsair LX 256 SSD
Corsair Hydro H100i
Corsair RM 850w
Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition PWM
Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866mhz 4x4GB

*Mods:*
New paint on most parts + chassis - Vertical GPU - New rear plate - New cable cover behind motherboard - Mod H100i with paint/leather and logo - Single sleeved cables - Custom leather panels - Custom aluminium panels - Engraving


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe the colors and leather are very individually and not for everyone, i see alot of hard work and dedication also hand fabrication that deserve attention.

Well done !


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 9, 2015)

At first glance I thought it was a stock white case with white components thrown in for a theme.
Not my style, sorry. I prefer a more visual change to the external for mods.


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 9, 2015)

I voted 10/10 because:

Excelent job you've done there, i like it very much, i've saw almoust every computer on this site and this one is my favourite!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 9, 2015)

looks nice, first i this its a cardboard
nice out of the box


----------



## Jetster (Feb 9, 2015)

Pictures and presentation is spectacular. Good job


----------



## zo0lykas (Feb 9, 2015)

if you would look closely you notice, his done nothing here, "MetallicAcid" build this case.
so for this case I cant vote high rate



Sorin Taran said:


> I voted 10/10 because:
> 
> Excelent job you've done there, i like it very much, i've saw almoust every computer on this site and this one is my favourite!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 9, 2015)

zo0lykas said:


> if you would look closely you notice, his done nothing here, "MetallicAcid" build this case.
> so for this case I cant vote high rate



Did you even consider this might be the owner or employee of MetallicAcid?

He even listed it has his home page


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> I voted 10/10 because:
> 
> Excelent job you've done there, i like it very much, i've saw almoust every computer on this site and this one is my favourite!


Not one of my favorites, TBH - but there's certainly a whole LOT of pics posted! Nice rig though


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 9, 2015)

zo0lykas said:


> if you would look closely you notice, his done nothing here, "MetallicAcid" build this case.
> so for this case I cant vote high rate



I really don't care if the title fits with what's in the pictures. In my opinion, it's the beautiful computer i've seen.


----------



## zo0lykas (Feb 9, 2015)

so you can easy order same, or even better, lots of people working on it, just prepare your money..
yee iam cool look at my case, look at it..



Sorin Taran said:


> I really don't care if the title fits with what's in the pictures. In my opinion, it's the beautiful computer i've seen.


----------



## Kira (Feb 12, 2015)

*Very clean PC
Except the custom leather panel, it's horrible, It ruins everything *


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 12, 2015)

This is an incredible case. Not only did a lot of work go into it, but it looks amazing. That white leather goes perfectly with the white mustang I'll buy one day. 10/10 easily.


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 15, 2015)

zo0lykas said:


> so you can easy order same, or even better, lots of people working on it, just prepare your money..
> yee iam cool look at my case, look at it..


What are you talking about? Look at what? Easy order what? Let's take a look at your case mentioned as "poor" in your specs! Can't find it here... How 'bout it?


----------



## OfXaos (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm not sure what picture those people who are leaving comments saying "you didn't do anything" are looking at but as I see it, this is a very clean and super detailed build. He's done panels, painting, SUPER clean wire management, I'd love to see anyone of you attempt a build this clean. It's stylish and sophisticated, I can't see one component that he didn't mod. I'm sure allot of hard work and effort went into this build and I for one am grateful that MetallicAcid took the time to build something as freaking awesome as this... keep up the clean builds.

on a side note.. .what material did you use for panels? Acrylic? I love how you added the leather and the color scheme. Totally thinking outside the box on this one. The paint job looks flawless.. I love it. How hard was it to fab the metal piece on your graphics card? I'm amazed you managed all that custom work into one little cube lol.

*edit* I've looked at many builds on this site, but today was the 1st day that reading the comments that say "you didn't do anything" or "looks like it just came out of the box" got to me so I had to make an account just to comment...


----------

